# Smoked clams



## threemuch (Jun 21, 2015)

One of the local groceries must have made a buying mistake.  Steamer clams for .99 a pound.  Around portland steamers are either local little necks or imported manilla clams.  These were neither but I took a chance and bought 20 pounds.   Steamed up 5 clams to try.  Delish.  

So I decided 10 lbs for dinner 5 for picking meat for linguini and 5 to smoke.  Steamed in seasoned wine picked and into the uds for 2 hours at 180.  Then packed in olive oil.  They are pretty tasty.













20150621_152924.jpg



__ threemuch
__ Jun 21, 2015


















20150621_152850.jpg



__ threemuch
__ Jun 21, 2015


















20150621_152848.jpg



__ threemuch
__ Jun 21, 2015


















20150621_163748.jpg



__ threemuch
__ Jun 21, 2015


















20150621_165010.jpg



__ threemuch
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 21, 2015)

They look great!

I do these this way all the time.

I like to make some for lunch, throw them on the rack in the fire box while a brisket is smoking!

Smoke ON!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like a tasty treat !   Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 22, 2015)

TM, Nice looking clams !


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 22, 2015)

threemuch said:


> One of the local groceries must have made a buying mistake. Steamer clams for .99 a pound. Around portland steamers are either local little necks or imported manilla clams. These were neither but I took a chance and bought 20 pounds. Steamed up 5 clams to try. Delish.
> 
> So I decided 10 lbs for dinner 5 for picking meat for linguini and 5 to smoke. Steamed in seasoned wine picked and into the uds for 2 hours at 180. Then packed in olive oil. They are pretty tasty.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried laying the clams directly on the grate still in the shell?  I have done it that way and love the flavor, plus you get that clam juice to stay in with the clam.  I make up a sauce of wine, butter, lemon, garlic, and pepper to dip them in or just to soak my toast in as I eat.  Either way YUM!

Smoke ON!


----------

